# Lowes 2016



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

On my iPhone right now, so I don't know if someone's already started a 2016 thread for Lowes?

Anyway, here's a standing witch prop that may interest many here on the Forum. Has similar look to the $1000+ GR witch.

http://m.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Livin...Function-Color-Changing-LED-Lights/1000106547


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Definitely a different look to a witch, and $119.00 is way better than 1000....no kidding right. She has a happier look but still sort of creepy or strange expression on her face.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looks similar if not the same as one had last year she was very cool


----------



## RailRoadLantern (Aug 17, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> looks similar if not the same as one had last year she was very cool


she's the same as last years countess, same phrases just this time it has a different voice and costume and she's a countess witch, also lowe's will have a life size ghost with moving arms, i bought him and he's louder than i expected, he is loud for a battery operated life size


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I have her in the Countess form last year.


----------



## mikey23 (Jul 24, 2014)

Stopped by lowes yesterday and they were just starting to put stuff out. Got this flaming tree which was the only one they had.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The witch is very pretty. Would definitely go with the sassy young witch (Gemmy I think) from a few years ago. Same classy look. Lowes has taken a different take with the witches I've typically seen and that's cool. Not everyone wants scary ugly witches for their yard. She's kind of a _Bewitched_ Samantha-type. 

I like the flame in the tree, nice movement and gets noticed. Tree face is good too. I thought I heard maybe the word "glitter" though on the trunk? Not a glitter fan and hubby forbids it. To get more height on the you could create some sort of planter to put it in I suppose that would raise it up. I'd probably add some leaf garland and scrape off any glitter. Nice prop though. Is it from Gemmy? I like Lowes halloween because it gets in things that are different from all the rest out there. But what's with all the Design Toscano products on there website? I like DT but I feel like I am on their site. Also hoping there's more halloween that's going up soon.

Any store photos to share?

Here's the ghost mentioned above: http://m.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Livin...Function-Color-Changing-LED-Lights/1000106549


----------



## mikey23 (Jul 24, 2014)

I didn't take any store photos and they had just started to put out the stock. I saw the tree and grabbed it. Yeah there is some glitter on it, I'm not a big fan either.
Will probably rub it off. The brand is holiday living.


----------



## drewguy (Feb 17, 2012)

mikey23 said:


> Stopped by lowes yesterday and they were just starting to put stuff out. Got this flaming tree which was the only one they had.


I LOVE the tree!!! Gotta pick one up! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

This is all my Lowes had out as of yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

New photos from Lowe's...

Stay-Puft $199
Vader $109
R2D2 $49


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

OMG I can't stand inflatables, but that stay-puff man is amazing. If ever something was made better as an inflatable, he is it. 

Dh is going to kill me if I say I need $200 more after the horse.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

I love Star Wars, but just can't wrap my head around the concept of Vader and R2 with a pumpkin to make it Halloween. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Is that stay puft taller than the other ones all over the internet for $100?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hard not to like Stay-puft since he's always lived the life of an inflatable. Probably one of the most recognized ones too. That is such a great size for him. If I were going with a GB theme he's the one I'd want. Nice and towering over everyone. Yes, Classic describes him perfectly.

JLWII2000, Lowes website says he's 12 feet.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Meh, what's another 3.5 feet.....said no one ever.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hard not to like Stay-puft since he's always lived the life of an inflatable. Probably one of the most recognized ones too. That is such a great size for him. If I were going with a GB theme he's the one I'd want. Nice and towering over everyone. Yes, Classic describes him perfectly.
> 
> JLWII2000, Lowes website says he's 12 feet.


Meh, what's another 3.5 feet.....said no one ever.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Vsalz said:


> OMG I can't stand inflatables, but that stay-puff man is amazing. If ever something was made better as an inflatable, he is it.


Same here. This resurgence of classic Ghostbusters nostalgia might be the only good thing to come of that remake.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

mikey23 said:


> Stopped by lowes yesterday and they were just starting to put stuff out. Got this flaming tree which was the only one they had.


That tree is awesome! Frequently Lowes has nothing I want, but that tree and the Woodland tabletop sculptures are very cool


----------



## Wicked26 (Nov 23, 2015)

This is some of what my Lowe's had out yesterday:






























They have all of the items shown in the other in store posts too...... I just took photos of the stuff I wanted 

I bought some of their "fire and ice" light projections in red, purple, and green.
The witch and hanging projection ghost are on my wishlist. My mom works there, so she has instructions to buy items on my list the second they go on sale (with her discount on top) if they have any left.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hard not to like Stay-puft since he's always lived the life of an inflatable. Probably one of the most recognized ones too. That is such a great size for him. If I were going with a GB theme he's the one I'd want. Nice and towering over everyone. Yes, Classic describes him perfectly.
> 
> JLWII2000, Lowes website says he's 12 feet.





JLWII2000 said:


> Meh, what's another 3.5 feet.....said no one ever.



Trying to interpret the comment. I remember now that you had a Stay-Puft outside your garage set up. Can I assume maybe a little size envy going on there?  LOL.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I bought the stay puff inflatable on amazon for $100 8.5 feet and slimmer 6ft tall for another $100

12ft would have been awesome though!!!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Here's a few more photos from Lowe's showcasing some of their inflatable stuff. These photos really show how large the Stay Puft guy is. I looked at him fairly well today and the blower is under his right foot (right foot when facing him) and the blower looks much larger than what Gemmy usually uses. The fabric is very taut too.

The dragon also looks nice. The eyes are red and the wings flap back and forth. 

The Darth Vader is identical to one Gemmy had previously only this one has a pumpkin in front of him. There's a light in the saber that gives it a nice orange/red glow.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

My mom emailed me these photos from her local Lowe's in TN. More or less the same stuff that others have posted. Pictures are a little blurry, sorry. I think I'm gonna try to get that big jack o' lantern.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Was at Lowes on Monday 8/29. I'm hoping what I saw is just temporary staging until they get more of the Lawn and Garden cleared out. mostly just the foam pumpkins and inflatables. I normally ignore all the inflatables, but the Stay-Puft man grabbed my eye.








be sure to checkout all the 2016 merchandise thread
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146105-2016-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores.html


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG - I need that tree! I got the JOL last year with the same flame motion inside and I just love it ! 
Ooo. $90 seems harsh, tho. 
I think the specifications on the website are mixed up - is it really 1 foot tall and 2 feet deep? Or vice versa like I suspect? Mikey23?


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

lisa48317 said:


> OMG - I need that tree! I got the JOL last year with the same flame motion inside and I just love it !
> Ooo. $90 seems harsh, tho.
> I think the specifications on the website are mixed up - is it really 1 foot tall and 2 feet deep? Or vice versa like I suspect? Mikey23?


You mean these JOL? I love these. Bought a few of them a couple of years ago after one of the other forum members posted them online. They do seem to sell out fairly quickly.

http://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Liv...ntern-Greeter-with-Orange-LED-Lights/50065697


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Aquarius said:


> You mean these JOL? I love these. Bought a few of them a couple of years ago after one of the other forum members posted them online. They do seem to sell out fairly quickly.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Liv...ntern-Greeter-with-Orange-LED-Lights/50065697


About how big are those? I've looked at them the last couple of years but passed because of the price, but this might be the year I pull the trigger on one. Lowes' website doesn't have any size information available.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

Forhekset said:


> About how big are those? I've looked at them the last couple of years but passed because of the price, but this might be the year I pull the trigger on one. Lowes' website doesn't have any size information available.


I checked the box and they are 13 inches high (to top of stem) and about 11 inches across. They are kind of pricey but they are really neat. I get lots of compliments on them.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Aquarius said:


> You mean these JOL? I love these. Bought a few of them a couple of years ago after one of the other forum members posted them online. They do seem to sell out fairly quickly.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Liv...ntern-Greeter-with-Orange-LED-Lights/50065697


 Yes! I only got one but I love it! I had it sitting under my cemetery sign and it looked great there.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Aquarius said:


> I checked the box and they are 13 inches high (to top of stem) and about 11 inches across. They are kind of pricey but they are really neat. I get lots of compliments on them.


Thanks! I think I'm going to buy one. Is this more of a "covered outdoor" item or would I be safe leaving it out in the elements?


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

Forhekset said:


> Thanks! I think I'm going to buy one. Is this more of a "covered outdoor" item or would I be safe leaving it out in the elements?


It is stated on the box "for indoor/outdoor use" so you could use it either way. They are a nice heavy ceramic pumpkin. I keep mine indoors on the fireplace hearth.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Forhekset said:


> My mom emailed me these photos from her local Lowe's in TN. More or less the same stuff that others have posted. Pictures are a little blurry, sorry. I think I'm gonna try to get that big jack o' lantern.
> 
> View attachment 299914
> 
> ...






OK, I confess, I don't love Ghostbusters THAT much.... 
And I don't really do inflatables....
but...
the more photos I see of how freaking huge that Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man is, the more I want him.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Aquarius said:


> It is stated on the box "for indoor/outdoor use" so you could use it either way. They are a nice heavy ceramic pumpkin. I keep mine indoors on the fireplace hearth.


Cool, I just ordered one for store pickup, along with a couple of these spike lights which are on sale for $2 right now:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gampak-Met...ne-Voltage-Plug-In-Halogen-Spot-Light/1194305

Useful for yard lighting. The ones I bought last year from Home Depot were $6 each.

Katarina, yeah, the Marshmallow Man is pretty awesome, and huge. $200 though, yikes.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

We have the Stay Puft Man. My husband bought it years ago. I didn't think it was necessary but it's a huge hit every year. I've had people stop and tell me that it's their favorite of our decorations. My husband mounts it on top of a trellis so it's about 8 feet higher and looks bigger up there. Ours is not as big as the one on sale at Lowe's but looks exactly like it. We bought the lighted reaper this year. I'm so excited! The plan is to put him on the roof. I can't wait!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> OK, I confess, I don't love Ghostbusters THAT much....
> And I don't really do inflatables....
> but...
> the more photos I see of how freaking huge that Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man is, the more I want him.


Same here!!! Except I do a few inflatables, pumpkins mostly.

What is it about him?!?!


----------



## Goddess of Persia (Aug 30, 2009)

Stopped in at our Lowe's today.. Almost no Halloween left and they are setting up Christmas 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Goddess of Persia said:


> Stopped in at our Lowe's today.. Almost no Halloween left and they are setting up Christmas
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Well that's depressing. I really hate the race to get Christmas stuff out as soon as possible. Harvest/Thanksgiving items are probably also already getting taken off shelves, if they're not already.

Btw Aquarius, thanks for the tips on the flaming pumpkin. That thing is great and the flame is surprisingly realistic.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We are doing a Ghostbusters-themed party this year, so in August I bought the Morbid Industries 8' Stay-Puft man online from Spirit.
But when I walked into Lowes...boy howdy, bigger IS better! After 2 or three trips I pulled the trigger and bought the Gemmy 13-footer.
We debated putting 13 foot outside, 8 foot inside, but decided to try to return 8-footer to Spirit. Luckily, I took it to our local store and there were no issues whatsoever returning it. 
Thank you Spirit, and I've spent more than enough on other things to cover it!


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

Forhekset said:


> Well that's depressing. I really hate the race to get Christmas stuff out as soon as possible. Harvest/Thanksgiving items are probably also already getting taken off shelves, if they're not already.
> 
> Btw Aquarius, thanks for the tips on the flaming pumpkin. That thing is great and the flame is surprisingly realistic.



You are welcome. Glad you like it.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Halloween is 50% off starting today at Lowe's.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CzarinaKatarina* 
_OK, I confess, I don't love Ghostbusters THAT much.... 
And I don't really do inflatables....
but...
the more photos I see of how freaking huge that Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man is, the more I want him._



RCIAG said:


> Same here!!! Except I do a few inflatables, pumpkins mostly.
> 
> What is it about him?!?!



I KNOW!?! Saw the 50% off on some halloween at Lowes and the Stay-Puft guy is included (99.50) and he's in one of my close by local stores too. I just got back from picking up the Reanimated monster from Home Depot (he's similarly priced now) and dang if I still am not thinking about Stay-Puft! Don't need him, doesn't fit into any of my scenes. He's so big not even sure I would have a perfect place for him. There's only one and he'll probably be gone real soon. He just seemingly has some weird appeal to everyone. I saw the original _Ghostbusters_ movie and I think it has something to do with that. That was a great campy movie and Stay-Puft was just a small part of it but so, so very memorable. And funny.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

One of my nearby Lowes _just_ started their 50% off sale today. Had inquired earlier in the week when it would start. It was pouring rain today so think maybe that kept people away. Not much left but thanks to Mikey23's video of the Faux Flame Tree which I remembered (thanks Mikey23), I quickly snatched up one of the 4 they had left. It was a nice effect although it's not very tall, 28 inches I think he said, but we have a courtyard entrance half wall with ledge he will sit on (with outlet nearby) and I think he will look great there. Otherwise might have passed on him. I just noticed that he has glitter on him, yikes! (forgot that from the video) and hopefully DH won't kill me! Also over the last few days picked up a bunch of the red Fire & Ice spots and a couple of the green ones from Lowes. BTW one of my locations started their 75% off clearance a few days ago and the F&I were only 4.05! Sold out by the next day.


----------



## donnamccoy700 (Nov 1, 2021)

*My The Sassy Witch, 121.00, LED lights broke and i would like to know were i can find who sells her ? Please help*


----------

